# Gold foliling??? Arrrghhh!



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I am attempting gold foiling and failing. I screen printed a clear base, pressed it for 6 seconds, then pressed the foil for 15 seconds at 350 degrees. The image is coming out blotchy and crackely. Does any one know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Are you pressing the ink before you apply the foil?


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes I pressed it for 6 seconds. I saw a video on you tube and that guy made his work.


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

Jason Galaz said:


> Yes I pressed it for 6 seconds. I saw a video on you tube and that guy made his work.


You said you printed a clear base, but of what? Was it a clear base of plastisol ink? If so, plastisol inks aren't always the greatest to work with foils. Foil Adhesives work much better and are more durable by far.

If you are using a plastisol clear base, try this:

1. Print, flash, print, flash - What you want to do is build up the layer a little bit. The reason you would flash on the last pass is you want the ink to be gelled but not cured. A flashed ink works much better than a cured ink. You want the foil to bond properly with the plastisol.

2. Place your foil on the print and press for 6 seconds with a medium to firm pressure at 375˚. Let it cool completely before removing the excess foil.

I'm not sure why you are pressing your print, I wouldn't do that. If you printed and you let the heat press hover over the image, that would also flash the ink, but I wouldn't put any pressure on the ink at all before you apply the foil.

Try that and see if it helps.


----------



## novanutcase (Aug 6, 2008)

Just use the right product and get some foil adhesive.

John


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I have been using foil adhesive through 60, 83, and 110 mesh screens and mine are coming out like his. When I heat press it with the adhesive still wet it works fine. When I heat press it after it goes through the dryer is doesn't foil completely.


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips guys! I think I buy me some adhesive. One thing I am curious about though is, if I print the adhesive or clear plastisol and don't run it through the dryer won't it wash off?


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

when you heat press it with the foil..it should finalize the cure


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

I recently saw some shirts with a screen print and parts of it gold foiled. Like a stroke around a logo. HOW IN THE WORLD IS THIS ONE POSSIBLE?


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

Foil doesn't stick to waterbased inks or plastisol with a special additive. It only sticks to the foil adhesive.


----------



## Jason Galaz (Oct 14, 2008)

Unik Ink said:


> Foil doesn't stick to waterbased inks or plastisol with a special additive. It only sticks to the foil adhesive.


That is damn rad! I am going to be ttrying that one!!!! =)


----------



## raziemlutto (Feb 18, 2008)

the foil adhesive is water based, so you would need 
emulsion for water based inks..if you want ur screen to last


----------

